# Vehicles Needed for Free Dallas Photo Shoot



## dalton13 (Apr 21, 2003)

Sunday May 16th, 2004, 2Bones Xtreme Motorsports is hosting a Photo Shoot at Lake Lewisville at the Oakland Park Pavilion. 2Bones still has slots available for vehicle owners to come out with their rides. Vehicle owners will receive, absolutely free, copies of the shots of their vehicle approximately 1 week after the shoot. This will give the Photographers time to edit the thousands of pictures we produce. We will have 5 Professional Photographers onsite, and therefore, no other photography will be allowed.

To keep updated on Event information, checkout the following link for ongoing updates...

http://www.2bones.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&p=607#607

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me. Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------

